# Estação Meteorológica Covilhã



## ACalado (20 Set 2008 às 16:41)

Após umas semanas de espera é com muito gosto que anuncio uma nova estação na cidade da Covilhã, a estação é uma Oregon WMR100 e esta situada nas portas da serra da estrela a 756m de altitude. Um novo site está a ser construído pouco a pouco contando com uma enorme ajuda do nosso amigo Luis Salvador  
Podem dar opiniões para assim se poder melhorar o que está feito 
Visitem o http://www.meteocovilha.com/ 

obrigado e deixo fotos da "menina"


----------



## Mago (20 Set 2008 às 17:04)

Excelente!
e o site tambem muito fixe
Parabens !


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2008 às 17:26)

Muito bom spiritmind 

Mais um site e estação no panorama nacional das estações amadoras. A instalação parece-me estar muito boa, num óptimo local


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 17:31)

O vizinho spiritmind diz-ma uma coisa tambem ando a espiar uma menina igual há tua como é se porta as temparaturas dentro desse abrigo visto que puseste no campo sem obtacuslos em volta porque pelo que eu vejo está num quintal da casa eu tambem tenho espaço agredeço.


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2008 às 17:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O vizinho spiritmind diz-ma uma coisa tambem ando a espiar uma menina igual há tua como é se porta as temparaturas dentro desse abrigo visto que puseste no campo sem obtacuslos em volta porque pelo que eu vejo está num quintal da casa eu tambem tenho espaço agredeço.



desde já obrigado a todos  Caro Albimeteo essa também era uma dúvida que tinha pois tinha medo que o abrigo não fosse grande coisa mas pelo que vi até agora não tenho razão de queixa pois quando o sol lhe dá directamente não existe grande elevação da temperatura certamente não será dos melhores abrigos mas dos piores também não será


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 20:55)

Muito bom!
Um espaço arejado e limpo.
A estação até tem uma vista priviligiada para a serra!

A página também está muito boa!
Gosto da parte em que tem os extremos do dia anterior, facilitando assim o obtenção dos dados para a tabela do ranking!

Uma pequena observação, derivada do "trauma" com que fiquei quando vi um pluviometro meu voar. A estação está bem fixa? Ou seja, preparada para rajadas de vento fortes?


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2008 às 21:01)

AnDré disse:


> Muito bom!
> Um espaço arejado e limpo.
> A estação até tem uma vista priviligiada para a serra!
> 
> ...



Boas Andre eu penso que ela esta bem fixa pelo menos o ferro azul está chumbado na parede o mastro que vinha com ela está apertado com os parafusos que vinham de origem... Espero que a minha menina não voe


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 21:11)

Boas spiritmind já agora a tubagem que segura os acessórios faz parte da estação.


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2008 às 21:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas spiritmind já agora a tubagem que segura os acessórios faz parte da estação.



Sim faz só tive de fazer uma engenhoca para colocar o pluviometro pois de origem não tem aperto mas de resto vem tudo com ela a tubagem tem cerca de 1m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 21:21)

A tubagem será de plastico rijo não?referiste que era um tubo azul mas pela foto parece ser uma barra não vai vregar! o conjunto deve ser leve


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2008 às 21:32)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> A tubagem será de plastico rijo não?referiste que era um tubo azul mas pela foto parece ser uma barra não vai vregar! o conjunto deve ser leve



o tubo branco é ferro quanto a barra azul essa estou descansado pois é em ferro maciço


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2008 às 21:39)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas Andre eu penso que ela esta bem fixa pelo menos o ferro azul está chumbado na parede o mastro que vinha com ela está apertado com os parafusos que vinham de origem... Espero que a minha menina não voe



Óptimo!
Perguntei só por precaução.

Parabéns pelo trabalho e dedicação


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2008 às 21:48)

Ena! Mais uma WMR100! Parabéns! Eu, estou completamente satisfeito com a minha!

Bom Trabalho... E que dure muitos Anos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2008 às 21:54)

Então bons registos por ai pela covilhã cidade onde vou muitas vezes em serviço e passeata,mas quanto há verdadeira paixão de estação é a OREGOM WMR200 esta é que não tiro os olhos dela,vamos esperar mais alguns meses para ver tirão mais alguns euros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2008 às 00:32)

Parabéns pela nova estação. 
Vou começar a seguir o site com alguma atenção.
O local de instalação parece-me óptimo; longe de paredes e fontes de calor, com vegetação à volta e exposta ao vento, por isso penso que as máximas vão ser bem medidas, com uma margem de erro mínima.

Bons registos e muita sorte para a nova estação.


----------



## vitamos (21 Set 2008 às 01:41)

Parabéns Spiritmind! É bom ter mais uma estação a bombar com informação disponível para todos! Obrigado


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2008 às 16:13)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## lsalvador (21 Set 2008 às 16:38)

Parabéns, depois de tantas coisas já esta a bulir.


----------



## ACalado (5 Out 2008 às 16:25)

é com muito gosto que anuncio a certificação da estação pelo meteoclimatic


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Out 2008 às 16:56)

boas

isto não foi combinado 

está muito boa a pagina, parabéns 

abraços


----------



## ACalado (5 Out 2008 às 18:01)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> isto não foi combinado
> 
> ...



obrigado a vossa também esta muito boa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2008 às 18:15)

Parabéns pela obtenção do selo de qualidade.


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2008 às 09:35)

Muitos parabéns! É sempre bom o reconhecimento da qualidade


----------



## fsl (6 Out 2008 às 19:16)

Parabens pela ESTAÇAO e pelo Site.
FSL


----------



## ACalado (7 Out 2008 às 00:22)

obrigado a todos  agora só falta a webcam mas já se está a tratar disso


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 09:14)

spiritmind disse:


> obrigado a todos  agora só falta a webcam mas já se está a tratar disso



Vê se consegues antes do Inverno  , para podermos ver a neve nas ruas da Covilhã...


----------



## ACalado (8 Out 2008 às 09:11)

vitamos disse:


> Vê se consegues antes do Inverno  , para podermos ver a neve nas ruas da Covilhã...



webcam a funcionar  agora só falta a neve


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2008 às 10:47)

Parabéns SPIRITMIND!!

O site tá impecável, a estação do melhor e agora com o certificado, o reconhecimento é máximo!

E é sempre bom ver a minha terra natal, à distância de um clique! Mesmo que possa ir aí em 30min de carro!

Já agora, pelas imagens diria que fica na zona da Mata ao pé do antigo Campo de Futebol, não é?

A 756m de altitude só na saída prá serra (aí), ou no Bairro da Carreira de Tiro ou na saída para os Penedos Altos..


PS: Os gráficos estão muito bons, mas eu pessoalmente gosto mais de mostrar o vento com a escala em km/h, parece-me mais intuitivo, mas é só a minha preferência!


----------



## ACalado (8 Out 2008 às 17:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Parabéns SPIRITMIND!!
> 
> O site tá impecável, a estação do melhor e agora com o certificado, o reconhecimento é máximo!
> 
> ...



obrigado  é ao pé do campo de futebol mas na parte de baixo na zona do Ernesto cruz onde fica o pólo da universidade


----------



## *Dave* (8 Out 2008 às 18:14)

De facto o site está bastante interessante .

Como disseste, agora só falta a neve .


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 09:37)

Apenas uma nota:

Não consigo visualizar a webcam  . Provavelmente este poderá ser um problema de software do computador que tiver a utilizar...

De qualquer forma fica o reparo...


----------



## ACalado (9 Out 2008 às 09:42)

vitamos disse:


> Apenas uma nota:
> 
> Não consigo visualizar a webcam  . Provavelmente este poderá ser um problema de software do computador que tiver a utilizar...
> 
> De qualquer forma fica o reparo...



tenta instalar a ultima versão do flash player 


http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 10:28)

spiritmind disse:


> tenta instalar a ultima versão do flash player
> 
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/



Problema resolvido! Muito obrigado!


----------



## ACalado (18 Mai 2009 às 16:45)

Boas foi introduzido um menu novo na leitura de dados da estação ainda vai sofrer mais algumas alterações mas espero que gostem


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mai 2009 às 17:18)

boas

Estão muito bons esse novos manómetros, eu gosto de toda a página em geral, parabéns pelo site.

abraços


----------



## Laredo (18 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

Boas, vinha dar uma sugestão spiritmind, porque não representas a direcção do vento num gráfico do tipo feather ou com setas a indicar a direcção?


----------



## ACalado (18 Mai 2009 às 21:06)

Laredo disse:


> Boas, vinha dar uma sugestão spiritmind, porque não representas a direcção do vento num gráfico do tipo feather ou com setas a indicar a direcção?



Boas obrigado pela sugestão, a nível de vento tenho as seguintes imagens que servem para ver a direcção, mas se me quiseres explicar o tipo de grafico que falas sou todo "ouvidos" 
Abraço


----------



## Laredo (19 Mai 2009 às 00:17)

Sempre é melhor que esta representação, que é um pouco estranha 

http://www.meteocovilha.com/graficos/month_winddir.php


----------



## ACalado (2 Out 2009 às 15:44)

Boa tarde! nova novidade no site meteocovilha, uma nova webcam com melhor qualidade de imagem para todos podermos ver a neve a cair neste inverno 
novas novidades estarão para breve estejam atentos


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Out 2009 às 01:18)

*Olá_*

Observar queda de neve é fantástico e para muitos de nós será ainda mais fantástico visto que não convivemos com essa realidade por aí bem frequente!

Parabéns pela iniciativa e venham daí muitos mantos brancos até nossas casas.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 12:30)

Uma boa iniciativa, mas espero que este Inverno, tal como em 2006, não precise de câmras para ver neve.


----------



## Madragoa (3 Out 2009 às 12:52)

Boas...

Já o ano passado usei varias vezes o meteocovilha,para ver a neve ,desde já aproveito para agradecer as pessoas que tornam isso possivel.

Cumprimentos...


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Out 2009 às 16:35)

Parabéns pela melhoria na qualidade de imagem. Fica o desejo de ver muitas vezes neve este Inverno através desta webcam.

Apenas uma duvida, antes esta web era em tempo real/video?


----------



## ACalado (3 Out 2009 às 17:06)

ac_cernax disse:


> Parabéns pela melhoria na qualidade de imagem. Fica o desejo de ver muitas vezes neve este Inverno através desta webcam.
> 
> Apenas uma duvida, antes esta web era em tempo real/video?



Neste momento esta apenas a enviar a imagem sob a forma de um JPG mas em situações meteorológicas que se justifiquem vai passar a ser em vídeo e em tempo real


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Out 2009 às 23:02)

spiritmind disse:


> Neste momento esta apenas a enviar a imagem sob a forma de um JPG mas em situações meteorológicas que se justifiquem vai passar a ser em vídeo e em tempo real



Ok! Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, e também concordo com essa opção.


Mais uma vez parabéns pelo melhoramento e pelo projecto no seu todo, está numa zona bastante interessante em termos meteorológicos e numa cidade muito bonita. Força para continuares com este projecto.


----------



## ACalado (17 Out 2009 às 02:02)

Passado um ano de existência do meteocovilha e passadas mais de 100 mil visitas é com muito gosto que anuncio a abertura de um novo meteocovilha, uma página mais arrumada e com mais informação  tenho de agradecer a estreita cooperação do meteopt (Vince e Fil) e do meteoalerta (ajrebelo) pois sem eles não seria possível 

Espero que gostem e dêem as vossas sugestões 

http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2009 às 03:09)

Ficou muito bom, parabéns!


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Out 2009 às 11:28)

Boas

Que seja mais uma ano de puro sucesso para o meteocovilhã. 

Tá lindo   Parabéns Alfe  Navego muito por sites de outros países, onde a comunidade meteo amadora desses países é bem mais antiga do que a nossa, mas acho que os nossos sites são do melhor que por ai anda, pena não ser um país mais dado a fenómenos meteorológicos, nesse campo pouco temos a fazer.

A  entreajuda dada por todos, mostra que esta comunidade respira saúde e companheirismo, basicamente somos uma família que já se conhece à alguns anos e fala diariamente, só assim é possível crescer. 

Abraços


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2009 às 12:18)

Está muito bom Calado


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 12:22)

Qual é a estação?


----------



## ACalado (17 Out 2009 às 12:24)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é a estação?



Obrigado a todos  a estação pedro é uma WMR 100


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2009 às 12:26)

Xiiii quem o viu e quem o vê que renovação 

Porreiro pá


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Out 2009 às 12:32)

Excelentes modificações !

Está muito mais agradável e adaptado agora.


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2010 às 14:54)

E porque o tempo que se aproxima o exige mais um upgrade no meteocovilha, neste momento esta disponível a webcam em directo 

http://www.meteocovilha.com/webcam-directo

ou então clicar na imagem da webcam no canto superior direito no site meteocovilha.com


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 15:14)

Mais uma nova funcionalidade do meteocovilha.com que é a previsão do estado do tempo com uma nova interface e que será actualizada 2 vezes por dia ou assim que se justifique 

http://www.meteocovilha.com/previsao-tempo-covilha


----------



## CSOF (9 Fev 2010 às 16:21)

Muito bom, o site esta muito bonito, eu tab gostava de fazer um assim que chegar a minha davis, e está por dias, a encomenda está feita


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

CSOF disse:


> Muito bom, o site esta muito bonito, eu tab gostava de fazer um assim que chegar a minha davis, e está por dias, a encomenda está feita



Obrigado  venha a davis para é mais uma para a imensa rede de estações amadoras


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

Mais uns ajustes no meteocovilha

Webcam em flash http://www.meteocovilha.com/webcam-directo

Nova secção destinada aos vídeos http://www.meteocovilha.com/video-reportagem

Registos mensais detalhados http://www.meteocovilha.com/registos-mensais

Secção destinada as noticias http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## ACalado (17 Ago 2010 às 19:58)

Novo serviço com a possibilidade de ver as últimas 24horas da webcam em timelapse. 

http://www.meteocovilha.com/timelapse-webcam


----------



## ACalado (17 Ago 2010 às 21:09)

spiritmind disse:


> Novo serviço com a possibilidade de ver as últimas 24horas da webcam em timelapse.
> 
> http://www.meteocovilha.com/timelapse-webcam



Esqueci de referir que apenas amanhã serão concluídas as primeiras 24horas


----------



## Z13 (17 Ago 2010 às 22:36)

spiritmind disse:


> Novo serviço com a possibilidade de ver as últimas 24horas da webcam em timelapse.
> 
> http://www.meteocovilha.com/timelapse-webcam






Óptimo trabalho!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

Parabens!! excelente trabalho!!


----------



## ACalado (24 Ago 2010 às 11:46)

Obrigado a todos Aproveito e deixo o timelapse de ontem 

[VIDEO]http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam1timelapse.wmv[/VIDEO]


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

Parceria meteocovilha/Estradas de Portugal







É com muito gosto que o meteocovilha.com anuncia uma parceria com as Estradas de Portugal S.A. Esta parceria foi fundamentalmente concebida para a sensibilização de todos os que visitam a zona da Serra da Estrela relativamente as condições meteorológicas e segurança rodoviária nos acessos ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela. Desta forma encontra-se disponível em fase de testes na pagina http://www.estradas.pt/ as condições meteorológicas actuais na zona da Serra da Estrela e futuramente poderá ser consultado o estado das estradas na página meteocovilha.com.

Em breve será actualizado a informação sobre este tema.






meteocovilha.com


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 23:04)

Bom trabalho, assim há muito mais informação meteorológica na zona da Serra no site da EP.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

És o maior 

Finalmente um organismo público de renome a dar o destaque merecido às estações meteo amadoras.


----------



## actioman (4 Dez 2010 às 02:02)

Realmente Spiritmind, grande responsabilidade! 

Os meus parabéns às Estradas de Portugal que tiveram a humildade de aceitar assim uma parceria com uma Estação Meteorológica Amadora (Amadora, mas de grande nível e muito bem localizada!).

Acho que todos ganhamos com isso. Quanto mais informação houver, melhor e mais seguro será planear uma subida ao cimo da serra!

Spirit confessa lá, tu vais ganhar uma fortuna com isto! Verdade!? 

Depois acredito que certamente montarás uma rede de EMA's por toda a serra sendo então uma das montanhas melhor monitorizadas do mundo! 

Agora a sério, parabéns pelo nível alcançado! Realmente pelo site que se vê e pelas horas que já passei a observar a queda de neve pela tua webcam, tu mereces e estás claramente ao nível de uma parceria assim. As Estradas de Portugal é que ainda têm que melhorar um pouquinho para estarem à tua altura!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 16:11)

Perguntei ao HotSpot e aparentemente é muito avançado mas agora pergunto-lhe a si:
Como faz os timelapses no site? Qual o software que usa?  Estou interessado em fazer uns com melhor qualidade, porque os do WU... é para esquecer.


----------



## ACalado (5 Dez 2010 às 17:10)

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras de apoio  É sempre bom ter o reconhecimento das horas perdidas para tentar ter o meteocovilha a prestar um serviço público  Obrigado também as pessoas que me vão ajudando aqui e ali com umas coisinhas (elas sabem quem são) 

SpiderVV  o meu sistema de captura de imagens é  o webcamxp depois o processo utilizado para fazer os timelapses é exactamente igual ao do Hotspot


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Dez 2010 às 17:10)

Exelente trabalho Spiritmind 

E hoje ja levas uma bela regada,50mm e o que falta vir


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

spiritmind disse:


> SpiderVV  o meu sistema de captura de imagens é  o webcamxp


Sim, o meu é o webcam7. 



spiritmind disse:


> depois o processo utilizado para fazer os timelapses é exactamente igual ao do Hotspot


Ah, ok. Obrigado na mesma


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2010 às 03:37)

Os meus parabéns ao spiritmind!!

Continuação de um óptimo trabalho


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2010 às 15:32)

Já esta acessível a informação do estado das estradas de acesso ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela no site meteocovilha.com

http://www.meteocovilha.com/acesso-a-torre


----------



## zejorge (20 Dez 2010 às 15:57)

Parabéns pelo trabalho desenvolvido


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2011 às 21:47)

Mais uma opção para visualizar os dados do meteocovilha em dispositivos móveis android e iphone.

1:Passo: colocar este url no vosso browser http://www.meteocovilha.com/mobile

2:Passo: No browser do android e iphone fazer opções e Adic. atalho a Homepage- vai ser colocado um ícone no vosso ambiente de trabalho (podem renomear o ícone para  meteocovilha)

E já esta


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2011 às 09:46)

O meteocovilha.com celebra hoje dia 20 de Setembro de 2011 o seu 3º aniversário. Para celebrar esta data o meteocovilha relembra o que era a sua página principal a 3 anos atrás quando ficou online: http://www.meteocovilha.com/wx.html

Um grande bem haja a todos os seus visitantes!


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2011 às 09:58)




----------



## Serrano (20 Set 2011 às 10:28)

Felicitações pelo trabalho realizado e que continue por muitos anos.


----------



## Norther (20 Set 2011 às 12:57)

muitos parabéns, ta muito fixe, eu consulto-o todos dias é uma boa referencia para comparar com os dados da minha estação, continua


----------



## actioman (20 Set 2011 às 15:43)

Muitos parabéns Spiritmind! 

É com alegria que relembro a tua página inicial. Como bem sabes és um dos membros mais bem localizados da nossa comunidade, logo à partida e por isso mesmo a tua estação foi, é e será sempre de grande interesse (muito em especial para os doentes do frio e da neve, como a minha pessoa! ). Interesse esse que é extensivo aos milhares de pessoas que vão à Serra da Estrela e através do teu excelente trabalho têm uma perspectiva mais ampla das condições meteorológicas por essa zona, podendo assim planificar melhor um passeio na serra mais alta de Portugal continental.

E se de algum modo restassem dúvidas do teu profissionalismo e empenho, a confirmação veio no momento em que se plasmou a parceria com as Estradas de Portugal em Dezembro de 2010, incluindo eles a tua estação no seu site e tu as condições do acesso ao maciço central no teu website. Confesso que apesar de ser a tua estação, eu, como certamente muitos membros da nossa bela comunidade, nos sentimos gratos e honrados com tamanho feito. Foi como sentir que começamos a ser levados a sério por várias instituições de cariz nacional e simultâneamente uma maior responsabilidade no momento de expor uma opinião ou publicar um dado meteorológico.

Tu estás entre um restrito grupo de "culpados" que me levaram a mim e certamente tantos outros a não desistir e seguir o vosso exemplo, colocando uma estação (por mais modesta que seja) a debitar dados para Portugal e para o mundo da forma mais séria que podamos, pois só assim faz sentido e tem uma utilidade real.

Recordo ainda tantas horas a espreitar pela tua webcam, que qual janela aberta ao mundo, já foi testemunha de tantos flocos caídos e tanta alegria partilhada como se fosse à nossa porta que o branco manto pousasse. 

Obrigado!!! E continua sempre com a qualidade que nos tens habituado!

Grande abraço!


----------



## ACalado (25 Mar 2013 às 22:30)

O meteocovilha resolveu inovar e fazer um upgrade a sua estação tendo assim adquirido uma Davis . 

Agora só falta instalar a mesma e desfrutar


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2013 às 09:47)

Parabéns pelo upgrade! 

Toca a fazer render a estação!


----------



## ACalado (13 Nov 2013 às 21:08)

Boa noite, 

É com muito gosto e através de uma nova parceria com a Turistrela, o meteocovilha vai colocar uma DAVIS na Torre a 1903m em pleno maciço central da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Nov 2013 às 21:15)

Boa, agora é debitar dados em tempo real.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Nov 2013 às 21:26)

spiritmind disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> É com muito gosto e através de uma nova parceria com a Turistrela, o meteocovilha vai colocar uma DAVIS na Torre a 1903m em pleno maciço central da Serra da Estrela.



Muito boa notícia! Parabéns! No fim-de-semana estive lá na Torre e senti a falta de uma estação que me indicasse exactamente as condições que lá estavam, com muito frio e muito vento!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2013 às 21:34)

Muitos parabéns pelo conseguido! Sem dúvida um marco na meteorologia amadora nacional!


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2013 às 00:55)

spiritmind disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> É com muito gosto e através de uma nova parceria com a Turistrela, o meteocovilha vai colocar uma DAVIS na Torre a 1903m em pleno maciço central da Serra da Estrela.



Grande boa nova! Parabéns pelo trabalho!

Agora, será que vem a tempo de levar com os primeiros flocos de neve da temporada?


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2013 às 03:14)

E a estação vai aguentar neve forte? será que vamos ter medições fiáveis no inverno sem que o RS fique congelado ou completamente coberto de neve e gelo?

E a medição de precipitação...o Pluvi terá de ser aquecido senão não medirá nada quando houverem aqueles dias seguidos de temperaturas bem abaixo de 0ºC.

E o vento...por vezes temos ciclones extratropicais com v850 que pode andar plos 100-150km.h sustentados...

Uma Davis aguenta isso? 

Eu fico muito contente com a noticia mas estou um pouco céptico só isso.. :s


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2013 às 17:47)

Há um addon para a Davis para derreter a neve e o gelo, poderá mesmo ser preciso, mas se estiver bem montada penso que  aguentará com tudo.


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2013 às 20:20)

stormy disse:


> E a estação vai aguentar neve forte? será que vamos ter medições fiáveis no inverno sem que o RS fique congelado ou completamente coberto de neve e gelo?
> 
> E a medição de precipitação...o Pluvi terá de ser aquecido senão não medirá nada quando houverem aqueles dias seguidos de temperaturas bem abaixo de 0ºC.
> 
> ...



Xico entendo a tua interrogação, se não te dissesse que também já pensei nisso estava a mentir, mas esta certamente não será a primeira Davis Vue em altitude e certamente não será a ultima, mas lá está se não se tentar nunca se irá saber  Mas acredito que aguente. Agora pergunto preferes não ter dados na Torre como até aqui? Se me quiseres ajudar na compra de uma Vaisala estas a vontade


----------



## Sanxito (14 Nov 2013 às 22:58)

Boas pessoal.
A minha Davis já teve uma experiência na Torre 15 de Abril de 2012, certo que só lá esteve umas 3 horas, pois a estação que lá existe estava como podem ver numa das fotos. O dia estava agreste sem dúvida, tal como haviam estado os 2 anteriores, se não estou em erro. Há cerca de 2 anos também enviei um mail para a estância mas nunca obtive resposta, não sei porquê. Fiquei super contente com esta notica, tal como todos nós, penso eu. Julgo que o maior problema será sem duvida a formação de gelo, mas de resto vai aguentar-se sem problemas. 
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2013 às 23:37)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> A minha Davis já teve uma experiência na Torre 15 de Abril de 2012, certo que só lá esteve umas 3 horas, pois a estação que lá existe estava como podem ver numa das fotos. O dia estava agreste sem dúvida, tal como haviam estado os 2 anteriores, se não estou em erro. Há cerca de 2 anos também enviei um mail para a estância mas nunca obtive resposta, não sei porquê. Fiquei super contente com esta notica, tal como todos nós, penso eu. Julgo que o maior problema será sem duvida a formação de gelo, mas de resto vai aguentar-se sem problemas.
> Cumprimentos a todos.



Ehehe boas fotos, afinal a Estrela já teve a visita de uma Vue  Quanto ao gelo esta assegurado com o próprio pessoal da estância limparem a estação quando nela se formar bastante gelo ou neve. Vamos ver como vai correr


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2013 às 23:48)

spiritmind disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> É com muito gosto e através de uma nova parceria com a Turistrela, o meteocovilha vai colocar uma DAVIS na Torre a 1903m em pleno maciço central da Serra da Estrela.



Excelente noticia e excelente iniciativa. 

Esperemos que a estação aguente as condições "polares" que vai enfrentar, pois acredito que uma estação a funcionar na Torre em pleno tem tudo para bater records, nomeadamente de intensidade de vento, precipitação, máximas extremamente baixas etc.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Nov 2013 às 16:04)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Encontrei um Davis Vue a funcionar na zona de Fairbanks, mesmo no meio do Alaska. Penso que se por lá corre tudo bem, claro que com a manutenção necessária, na nossa Torre também irá correr... 
Cá vai o link... http://www.weatherlink.com/user/wjfannin/index.php?view=main&headers=1

O código wunder da estação é o KAKFAIRB36, e podem verificar no seguinte link. http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KAKFAIRB36

Já sobreviveu com -40.6ºc  ...


----------



## ACalado (22 Nov 2013 às 17:04)

Eheh obrigado pela descoberta  Sim também acredito que vá responder positivamente não considero uma Vue uma estação de "horta" é a mais barata das Davis mas acho que a marca não se ia por em cheque e criar ruma Vue que não lhes desse confiança... Na torre vai ter toda a manutenção necessária isso é certo. Será instalada no próximo Sábado


----------



## lsalvador (22 Nov 2013 às 17:07)

Quero ver isso 

Deu trabalho, mas ja esta pronta


----------



## CptRena (22 Nov 2013 às 18:03)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal.
> Encontrei um Davis Vue a funcionar na zona de Fairbanks, mesmo no meio do Alaska. Penso que se por lá corre tudo bem, claro que com a manutenção necessária, na nossa Torre também irá correr...
> Cá vai o link... http://www.weatherlink.com/user/wjfannin/index.php?view=main&headers=1
> 
> ...



Se calhar faz parte de alguma empresa de camionagem. Não sei se conhecem a série que passou no canal História

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_Road_Truckers


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Nov 2013 às 18:10)

Amanhã será logo posta online ? Ansioso


----------



## ACalado (22 Nov 2013 às 22:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> Amanhã será logo posta online ? Ansioso



Não será amanhã mas sim no próximo sábado.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Nov 2013 às 01:23)

spiritmind disse:


> Eheh obrigado pela descoberta  Sim também acredito que vá responder positivamente não considero uma Vue uma estação de "horta" é a mais barata das Davis mas acho que a marca não se ia por em cheque e criar ruma Vue que não lhes desse confiança... Na torre vai ter toda a manutenção necessária isso é certo. Será instalada no próximo Sábado



Mera curiosidade, descobri outra num dos locais mais inóspitos do mundo, no norte da Gronelândia (Latitude: 82ºN) http://www.weatherlink.com/user/pshonka/
Eu tou super contente com a minha, claro que nestas condições é brincadeira para ela, mas a funcionar em condições em locais destes tem de ser realmente uma excelente máquina. 
Cumprimentos...


----------



## ACalado (1 Dez 2013 às 00:12)

Em fase de testes


----------



## ACalado (1 Dez 2013 às 20:09)

A Davis começa a levar as primeiras "tareias" a nível de temperaturas


----------



## ACalado (12 Jul 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia o meteocovilha já tem neste momento um site novo a funcionar ainda em fase de testes  Espero que seja do vosso agrado.

Abraços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2014 às 13:31)

Bem, que mudança!

Site com ar mais fresco, novo _layout_ de apresentação dos dados, muito bom 

Quanto a esse layout de dados, penso que o MeteoCaneças (que tem o mesmo _layout_) por vezes tem bastantes problemas com o histórico de registos, esperemos que não aconteça o mesmo.


----------

